# m12 expander--popping



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

just got my m12 expander for uponor. seems very heavy duty. it pops each time it contracts. i believe it has the right amount of grease. instructions say not too much, not too little. i think i have about the right amount. hopefully, the popping is perfectly normal. it doesn't pop when just running the tool on its own without it being in a piece of pipe.

second Q: instructions say, regarding "cold weather use": "colder weather (less than 40 degrees) requires longer contraction time and fewer expansions." does that mean that i just let off the trigger in the contracted position and just wait a second or two before resqueezing trigger? that seems rather odd to me to have fewer expansions instead of more, and to leave contracted longer, rather than expanded longer. any thoughts?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok let's go threw this and see if this helps. The snapping or clicking is the auto rotating head every time it contracts it twists the head so you don't get a groove effect. The contracting comment, I think what you were reading meant that it will take longer for the memory ring to contract and seal the fitting. This means you don't want to over expand the pipe and ring.


----------



## Boogli (Jul 8, 2013)

klempner said:


> just got my m12 expander for uponor. seems very heavy duty. it pops each time it contracts. i believe it has the right amount of grease. instructions say not too much, not too little. i think i have about the right amount. hopefully, the popping is perfectly normal. it doesn't pop when just running the tool on its own without it being in a piece of pipe. second Q: instructions say, regarding "cold weather use": "colder weather (less than 40 degrees) requires longer contraction time and fewer expansions." does that mean that i just let off the trigger in the contracted position and just wait a second or two before resqueezing trigger? that seems rather odd to me to have fewer expansions instead of more, and to leave contracted longer, rather than expanded longer. any thoughts?


 i invested on a heat gun to quicken the shrinking process.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Boogli said:


> i invested on a heat gun to quicken the shrinking process.


PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


Thanks.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

talked to milwaukee. said the popping noise is normal for tool under load. said to use plenty of grease. regrease/respread grease often.

thanks for input.

wyrickmech: makes sense. thanks.

1" does take a toll on the battery, but does fine.

would seem like with the autorotate, all but guaranteed not to get the deep grooves.


----------

